# Specification for Emachine W3107 Motherboard K8MC5IG



## TieDie71 (Feb 3, 2008)

I cant seem to find this anywhere....Do _you_ know where I can find it?I've been looking for days. My husband is switching video cards and of course emachines dont send one with the computer! Thanks ahead of time, Sherri


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

It's pci-express video slot:
http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=W3107-R


----------



## TieDie71 (Feb 3, 2008)

Rich-M said:


> It's pci-express video slot:
> http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=W3107-R


Ok, do you know what jumpers have to be disabled to disable the onboard video? I guess that's what he's looking for.....Thank you


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

If onboard video has to be disabled normally it is under the advanced tab in BIOS. On many of the newer boards disabling is not necessary since BIOS will default to a PCIe card if it is installed.


----------



## TieDie71 (Feb 3, 2008)

:up:


----------

